# Hendrix + Scofield Lessons



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's 2 lessons I recently posted. Let me know what you think.

[video=youtube;3YnokWQ2wHg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YnokWQ2wHg[/video]
[video=youtube;P1ImFke6MqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1ImFke6MqU[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great clips Robert. Love both lessons especially the Scofield lesson. Well done!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Thoroughly enjoyed the clips in fact I book marked dolphinstreet.com so I can listen to more.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Its your fault. Well, Landau's too. I bought an SD9 because of your demo.

CT.


----------

